
We do not pay to keep our messages perpetually in Slack and it’s intentional - hrishikesh1990
https://content.remote.tools/what-we-learnt-from-our-chat-with-gitlab
======
hrishikesh1990
We had a blast talking to Darren from GitLab. There was a lot we learnt about
GitLab on why it participates so strongly in the narrative of remote working,
how it tackles remote working difficulties, inputs on how companies can turn
the remote switch on, and so on.

Quite interestingly, we reckoned GitLab being a strong and loud advocate of
remote work is for social good, but also seems to be an important narrative
for its IPO.

